# 20s 22s Impala backspacing



## hotrodhomi (Sep 12, 2006)

What are you guys running for back spacing on your 20's and 22's for your impalas? Preferably '66. I looking for TUCK not TRUCK. post pics


----------



## hotrodhomi (Sep 12, 2006)

so nobody tucks there rims around here?


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am trying to by rims for my 66Impala right now and cant get clear information on this myself.
it changes as you bag it, so from what i understand you need to get back spacing measurements from the car dumped.

i hope we can get the info , i am ordering wheels next week and am about fed up and thinking of just rolling 18'' AND 20''s. but the 20, 22 look is mean.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 25 2010, 01:38 AM~18134617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SELL IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## hotrodhomi (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good, but where's the info?


----------



## 63imp (May 7, 2002)

Yea good question but for the 63 crowd.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

So no answers for a bagged 66 offset running 22's in the back?


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

On a 61-64 you can easily do a 20 x 8.5 and 22 X 10 with a 5 1/2" backspace and for tires a 245/35/20 and 285/30/22


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

So it would require some minor tubbing, that sucks!
Ordering my 20x8.5 and 20x10's now then. I think im over the 18/20 combo.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 25 2010, 01:38 AM~18134617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



18x8's up front 20x10's on back! can't remember the offset. but i do remember having to measure from the hub to the inner fender of the rear wheel well. i wanna say it was 4.5" it could of been 5.5". took 6 week to make them wheels! hope this info helps!


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Jul 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18124044
> *I am trying to by rims for my 66Impala right now and cant get clear information on this myself.
> it changes as you bag it, so from what i understand you need to get back spacing measurements from the car dumped.
> 
> ...


You will want to run no wider than a 9.5 in front and 10.5 in rear.

Offset between +0 and +18 Depending upon the width of the wheel.

Go with 20's in front and 2's in the back or you will regret it.


----------

